# emergency brake cables



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a 66 with a TH400 transmission, obviously not stock. Can I use the emergency brake cables from a 67?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see why not, if you're using the '67 crossmember. Same car, pretty much.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

When I put the TH400 into my 65, I had to change out the front brake cable (big pain in the butt), and middle cable. I also had to get the correct center and 2 side hooks used in 67. Note the 67 cables et all you need are specific to the TH400. If you check the catalogs, you will see there are different length center cables used specifically for the TH400 in 67. Hope that helps. Hal


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Likewise, working on my 67 lemans and it needs some emergency brake cable repair. What catalogs are you refering to if you don't mind. Thanks,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that front cable replacement is a major pain in the ass!:willy:


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

when installing the middle cable be careful of the drive shaft. my cable wants to cross right under the front universal which could be dangerous if caught there. i have not finished routing mine either.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

need a little more help here. I bought the parking brake cable kit from Ames for 1967 gto w/M40. I have everything installed but the kit comes with the "s-type" (R176T) guides and my 66 originally has the "paper clip type" (R176L) guides installed on it. Does anyone have and good pictures or descriptions of where the S-hooks get mounted on the front floor brace and emergency brake cable routing in general. My tensioner wants to lay under the u-joint and is not very symetrical with the tension rod in the crossmember. Even if i mock up the s-hooks, anywhere I put them to improve the geometry seems to actuate the ebrake in a non-actuated position.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

ride400 said:


> when installing the middle cable be careful of the drive shaft. my cable wants to cross right under the front universal which could be dangerous if caught there. i have not finished routing mine either.


Ride400: Sounds to me that you did not use the correct front cable or middle cable. Use of the correct cables 67 cables for a TH400 eliminates the issue you describe.

Gremlin, is the "kit" you reference for use specifically with the TH400? If not, your going to continue to have issues. As I remember, the "S" hooks actually attached to the side of the floor and not the front cross member, although there is one large hook on the cross-member. Wish I had seen you message yesterday as I had the GTO in the air. Now she is under the Corvette. When i get her up in the air again I'll try and get you some pictures. Hal


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hal,
Thanks for your input. The "kit" is for a 67 goat with the M40 Transmission. M40 was code GM used for the TH400. Im sure its the right kit. Not sure if the parts are correct. It seems the front or middle cable should be longer to me also. It would be much appreciated if you could snap some pics for me.

I also bought the rear brake hose from Ames too. Tried installing it last night and its much shorter than what was on there. The brake lines running down the axle tubes are too short to reach the block. It was 2AM when I installed it so maybe this morning things will look better--without the beers. This might not be Ames' problem, I have a 12 bolt rearend on my goat, maybe thats the difference?

Steve


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can anyone with a TH400 emergency brake cable setup get me a measurement on the large hook that goes in the trans crossmember. Another forum says its 7.5" long. The one that came with my kit is only 5.5" long. It looks like that 2 inches would do the trick for me.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Problem solved. bought 7.5" long crossmemeber hook. Ames' hook in their kit was wrong.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:cheers stuff like that can drive you crazy.


----------

